
How to avoid emails being sent to bulk Folders? - JoeEntrepreneur

======
bls
STOP sending emails right away, until you've corrected the problem. Every
email that you send now that gets flagged as SPAM is being counted against
your IP addresses and domain name. You are making the problem worse in your
testing.

Sign up for a Tuffmail account, as well as accounts from similar services.
Make sure that the SPAM filtering is set to the MAX for each account. Make
sure that the SPAM filtering message headers are turned on. Then, do all your
testing my sending to these accounts. Observe the headers set by SpamAssassin
and other spam filters. They will tell you exactly what is going wrong.

Send the absolute bare minimum of email that will get the job done.

In particular, don't use email to send invites. I, and other people I know,
file invites and similar requests as SPAM specifically to cause problems for
sites like yours. I promise you that if I get any email from your website, it
will be forwarded to SpamCop and other places, whether or not my friends
requested you to send it to me.

Check your IP addresses of your servers to make sure they are not on any
blacklists. Similarly, check the blacklists to make sure your domain name
itself isn't on them.

Make sure that your mail server has a domain name, a static IP address, and
make sure that the reverse DNS resolves back to its domain name. This is
needed to get past ESMTP ELHO filters.

Make sure that you have a valid and restrictive SenderID/SPF record in your
domain's DNS.

Make sure that the syntax of all your SMTP commands is compliant with the SMTP
specification. Make sure the syntax of your messages are compliant with
RFC2822, MIME, and related standards.

Ensure that you are using the following in the SMTP handshake (square brackets
used instead of Less-Than and Greater-Than to get through the filters on this
site):

EHLO onista.com

MAIL FROM:[XXXX@onista.com]

Make sure that the From: header is an address from your domain: From: XXXX
[XXXX@onista.com]

If you refuse to do that (because you want to forge your user's email address
in the From: header):

From: Joe Blow

Sender: XXXX [XXXX@onista.com]

Avoid HTML MIME messages. If you refuse to avoid HTML messages, avoid messages
with images. If you refuse to avoid messages with images, then embed the
images in the MIME message instead of hotlinking them to your site.

Implement the recently-finalized DKIM standard.

Ensure that your WHOIS information for your domain is accurate, up to date,
and has contact email addresses with your domain name in them.

Pay money to GoodMail and related services. You WILL have to do this
eventually, because you WILL be sending a lot of email that people simply
don't want to receive.

------
aaroneous
Yahoo used to have a nice whitelisting program (as recent as 3-4 months ago)
where you'd send an application to mail-abuse-bulk@cc.yahoo-inc.com, and that
seemed to do the trick for making sure messages went into the Inbox instead of
bulkmail. I tried to find the site with the form and some info for you, but
for some reason I can't find it now. =/

I did come across this article that may give you some help:
[http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/original/abuse/abuse-5...](http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/original/abuse/abuse-58.html)

AOL has a pretty good system setup for monitoring and reporting why your
emails are getting marked as spam. If I remember right Hotmail has a program
where you can pay for priority delivery. And I could never figure out a way to
ensure delivery on GMail.

------
JoeEntrepreneur
Thanks for the information. Ae you referring to the form at
<http://help.yahoo.com/fast/help/us/mail/cgi_bulkmail> (This link was at
bottom of the article that you gave me). I submitted the form. Hope Yahoo will
help us.

Yes, Gmail is really a challenge. I am trying to play around our email headers
to see if it helps, but so far no luck.

Will test on hotmail and AOL soon.

Thanks again.

------
JoeEntrepreneur
Hi Everybody,

We are working on developing Social Marketplace called Onista
(<http://www.onista.com)> and we are in QA cycle right now on our test server.
Most of the emails that our application is generating for users (like Invite
emails or registration emails) are being delivered to bulk/spam folders on
yahoo and gmail. Any idea on how can we fix the issue?

Thanks in advance.

------
federico
See:
[http://bliki.rimuhosting.com/space/knowledgebase/linux/mail/...](http://bliki.rimuhosting.com/space/knowledgebase/linux/mail/mail+not+going+through)

------
JoeEntrepreneur
bls, Thank you very much for all the suggestions. GREAT information.

